# DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

I dynoed last night on a dynojet, SAE Corrected 407WHP and 375WTQ, uncorrected was like 424whp. 3.0L JE Pistons and arp rod bolts and head studs, 8.5:1 comp, stock head, stock cams gt3582R with .81AR , SRI, 3in turbo back. C2 software with 440cc injectors, and 4 bar FPR, 20psi... dyno looks choppy and afr start to lean out.. not too bad, i need a custom tune!!!! Lemme know what yall think VIDEO IS UP!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTVwDaPRNH4





_Modified by VWDUDE83 at 3:12 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*

Pic no work.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (Sosl0w)*

and what are the specs on that turbo? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*

i wish i could run 4bar...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_I dynoed last night on a dynojet, SAE Corrected 407WHP and 375WTQ, uncorrected was like 424whp. 3.0L JE Pistons and arp rod bolts and head studs, 8.5:1 comp, stock head, stock cams gt3582R turbo, SRI, 3in turbo back. C2 software with 440cc injectors, and 4 bar FPR, 20psi... dyno looks choppy and afr start to lean out.. not too bad, i need a custom tune!!!! Lemme know what yall think









You dont need a custom tune.
You need larger injectors








Get the C2 630 and run it on 4bar file and use the 600Whp the turbo is capable of


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software ([email protected])*

hey, pic is up. the turbo has a .81 ar. Does c2 have a 630cc file???? i ve never heard of it.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Fix the pix!
I am currently rebuilding mine with a Schimmel 3.0L & T60-1
edit, you fixed it doh..
Yea C2 has a 630cc tune for MKIV, supposed to be working on a tune for older cars too.. ya have to contact em about it.


_Modified by dreadlocks at 12:34 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, i have a schimmel built motor, using 83.5mm pistons and arp hardware, i know that they make mk4 630file.. i run mk3 obd2 stuff..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWDUDE83)*

pic works for me. 
nice numbers.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Dyno looks good.. Nice numbers.. Tq curve looks a bit weak up top though.. Id expect it to keep going to redline with the .81 housing.. 
Nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_yea, i have a schimmel built motor, using 83.5mm pistons and arp hardware, i know that they make mk4 630file.. i run mk3 obd2 stuff..

I don't know if it has been released yet, but last i saw that chris posted, they are in the process of developing a 630cc OBDII file. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

I just checked C2s site... looks like they have the 500HP kit out which is a 630cc file, its $549 plus $320 for siemens injectors, i guess im gonna be selling my software and injectors soon!!. if anyone is interested!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWDUDE83)*

The MKIII 630cc software is not out yet, trust me I'd have it if they did. Numbers look good, need to dyno mine, its similar to yours but with a 1.06 AR turbo


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

ahh.. well its on their site.. i dont know why they have it up there if its not READY To sell...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_ahh.. well its on their site.. i dont know why they have it up there if its not READY To sell... 

Yeah they have it available on a custom basis, at least the did, no official word out that its here yet.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*

nice numbers, what plugs are you running and what fuel pump? i have a sim a/f.. i also run a 4 bar, partial throttle sucks but wot and power make me







.. when that 630 file comes out i have a feeling alot of 440 files will be in the classifieds


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_nice numbers, what plugs are you running and what fuel pump? i have a sim a/f.. i also run a 4 bar, partial throttle sucks but wot and power make me







.. when that 630 file comes out i have a feeling alot of 440 files will be in the classifieds

im running NGK v power Racing plugs, R5671A-8 Schimmel sold them to me, he uses them.. they are 2 dollars a piece. i dont think auto parts stores can get them.. no gapping on them, yea my partial throttle was sucky with the 3 bar as well.. im runnin the old school c2 software without 02 sensors, 12mpg sucks! Yea, when the file comes out the 440 file will cost next to nothing. My a/f are in the 11s when the boost is under 19psi.. but more than that, its in the 12s.. Tuning would do wonders, but im satisfied cause with a drop in chip im makin over 400whp..


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_I dynoed last night on a dynojet, SAE Corrected 407WHP and 375WTQ, uncorrected was like 424whp. 3.0L JE Pistons and arp rod bolts and head studs, 8.5:1 comp, stock head, stock cams gt3582R with .81AR , SRI, 3in turbo back. C2 software with 440cc injectors, and 4 bar FPR, 20psi... dyno looks choppy and afr start to lean out.. not too bad, i need a custom tune!!!! Lemme know what yall think



You don't need a custom tune, you need one of two things:
a: Updated software as if I recall you are running software without O2s that dates back to first quarter of 2006.
b: Larger injectors, and larger injector software. 


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:10 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (C2Motorsports)*

You also need cams to prevent that torque drop on the top end.


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You don't need a custom tune, you need one of two things:
a: Updated software as if I recall you are running software without O2s that dates back to first quarter of 2006.
b: Larger injectors, and larger injector software. 

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:10 PM 2-12-2008_

yea. when is the bigger injector software comin out.?is it good for 500whp or som??


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*

THE VIDEO IS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*

Very nice


----------



## 7165eurospec (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (Norwegian-VR6)*

Nice wheels and overall look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it sounds great but whats that rattle in the rear???? 3in over the axel I bet . i have the same problem


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (7165eurospec)*

4bar fpr in and obd2 application? is that acceptable?
nice numbers!!


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (7165eurospec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7165eurospec* »_Nice wheels and overall look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it sounds great but whats that rattle in the rear???? 3in over the axel I bet . i have the same problem























thanks... it has 3 inch over the axle.. there is no rattle with it at all..i dunno what you are refferring to..


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (xpalendocious)*

Yep.. it runs really good with the 4 bar...no issues... much better than 3 bar,


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_
im running NGK v power Racing plugs, R5671A-8 Schimmel sold them to me, he uses them.. they are 2 dollars a piece. i dont think auto parts stores can get them.. no gapping on them, yea my partial throttle was sucky with the 3 bar as well.. im runnin the old school c2 software without 02 sensors, 12mpg sucks! Yea, when the file comes out the 440 file will cost next to nothing. My a/f are in the 11s when the boost is under 19psi.. but more than that, its in the 12s.. Tuning would do wonders, but im satisfied cause with a drop in chip im makin over 400whp..

im running ngk brk-9 mine are gapped to .22...im also on the old school c2 software with no o2 sensors..when this new file comes out though im deff trying to make 600 whp


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (sinisterh22a)*

damn... how did you get 460whp????whats the secret and what boost


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_damn... how did you get 460whp????whats the secret and what boost

There is no secret.
Get fuel system that support 800whp and a turbo that support 800whp and then you have it


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

You've got 0.81 AR? I've got a 3582R and it's 0.82AR, ATP don't list a 0.81. Just 63, 82 and 1.06
400whp is about right for 20psi.
Get a Schimmel head and his 263 cams on that block and you'll find another 50 ponies.
Mine jumped from 303whp to 350whp by fitting Bill's +1mm oversize head and 263 cams and a quick retune of my DTA.
You guys get these parts so cheap over there in the US.... make the most of it!


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWDUDE83* »_damn... how did you get 460whp????whats the secret and what boost

i made 468, but no secret and 22-23 lbs...my set up just works really well...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no secret.
Get fuel system that support 800whp and a turbo that support 800whp and then you have it









i think he was refuring to how do i make 468 on a "400whp" chip..
my fuel system will not support 800whp.. i run the same set up as every other c2 car, factory head and bottom end, just a c2 headspace 8.5:1..a c2 sri manifold..atp manifold etc.. only real diff between my set up and your avg vr6-t on here is i am runnign a liquid to air intercooler and i run a much larger turbo then everyone and my set up just works..

_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_You've got 0.81 AR? I've got a 3582R and it's 0.82AR, ATP don't list a 0.81. Just 63, 82 and 1.06
400whp is about right for 20psi.
Get a Schimmel head and his 263 cams on that block and you'll find another 50 ponies.
Mine jumped from 303whp to 350whp by fitting Bill's +1mm oversize head and 263 cams and a quick retune of my DTA.
You guys get these parts so cheap over there in the US.... make the most of it!

i will have to dissagree, just because you made 50 whp does not mean everyone will, i think your biggest improvment is the dta..you have the ability to tune..
if you put a head and cams on a chipped car i dont think there would be as much gain as your car has seen


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_You've got 0.81 AR? I've got a 3582R and it's 0.82AR, ATP don't list a 0.81. Just 63, 82 and 1.06


OP is runnning an .81 T4 NOT a T3 houisng, hence the difference in available a/r.
Also: uncorrected power was 424whp. This is what was ACTUALLY
put down to the dyno.
The ~407 number is after weather corrections... (cold days make for
correction factor less than 1.00)
Many T3 turbine housing equipped 12v cars do NOT get past 380whp
on ~20psi. (torque is typically above 400ftlbs tho, makes for a 'peaky'
torque curve.)

-Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:18 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Many T3 turbine housing equipped 12v cars do NOT get past 380whp
on ~20psi. (torque is typically above 400ftlbs tho, makes for a 'peaky'
torque curve.)

-Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 5:18 PM 2-15-2008_

do you think a GT35 with a t3 1.06 hotside would break 400 at 20psi?
my friend just got this combo and im leaning toward it if it'll efficiently make 400 when i upgrade to your 42# setup.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Ahh, I wondered how he had a negative correction factor.. At my altitude I can go on a dyno at well below freezing and my CF is still high


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
do you think a GT35 with a t3 1.06 hotside would break 400 at 20psi?
my friend just got this combo and im leaning toward it if it'll efficiently make 400 when i upgrade to your 42# setup.

The problem is not backpressure.
you can use 0.64 . 0.82 or 1.06 for 400-450HP
Non of them will have backpressure so you will just get more lagg.
20psi will produce what 20psi will produce on OEM motor with pump fuel.


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_You've got 0.81 AR? I've got a 3582R and it's 0.82AR, ATP don't list a 0.81. Just 63, 82 and 1.06
400whp is about right for 20psi.
Get a Schimmel head and his 263 cams on that block and you'll find another 50 ponies.
Mine jumped from 303whp to 350whp by fitting Bill's +1mm oversize head and 263 cams and a quick retune of my DTA.
You guys get these parts so cheap over there in the US.... make the most of it!


Yea well.. i have a T4 .81 housing with a v band.. it was custom made to my application.. i got it from schimmel. i think that the DTA helps you achieve more hp and the cams... those are some good numbers... but even with 407whp my car, first three gears are useless... Like Jeff said yea the actual HP was like 424 and 390tq or soemthing... it was cold outside.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The problem is not backpressure.
you can use 0.64 . 0.82 or 1.06 for 400-450HP
Non of them will have backpressure so you will just get more lagg.
20psi will produce what 20psi will produce on OEM motor with pump fuel.


stop recommending t25 housings for vr-t's. you will convince noone to run them. they are to small, and will choke the crap out of the motor. may work fine on your vr5, but you have LESS displacement.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
stop recommending t25 housings for vr-t's. you will convince noone to run them. they are to small, and will choke the crap out of the motor. may work fine on your vr5, but you have LESS displacement. 

who said T25 ?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

hm.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
who said T25 ?

you.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The problem is not backpressure.
you can use* 0.64 *. 0.82 or 1.06 for 400-450HP
Non of them will have backpressure so you will just get more lagg.
20psi will produce what 20psi will produce on OEM motor with pump fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
you.


but T3 also exist in 0.64,0.65 etc
As well as T25 also exist in 0.64,0.73 0.86 and HKS 0.87
Its just that garret only carry a bunch of different sizes.
BTW T25 0.87 is use on the 580Hp GT3040


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My T04-S A/R 63 didnt work very well after 5000 rpm. Like I lost all the torque..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_My T04-S A/R 63 didnt work very well after 5000 rpm. Like I lost all the torque.. 

Its all about turbine size.
A 0.64 with a larger turine can do 450WHP


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Why run a T3 hot side at all? A T4 .58 a/r hot side produces boost at 2300 rpm with a P trim wheel. It also makes 15psi by 3600 rpm. Way too fast for a VR, unless you like replacing your gears every 1500 miles. If you want responding turbine a .68 or .69 a/r t4 turbine is the way to fly.


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (VWDUDE83)*

is that c2 software written for a 4 bar fpr?


----------



## VWDUDE83 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: DYNOED: VR6 turbo Gt3582r with C2 software (Reflex Tuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex Tuning* »_is that c2 software written for a 4 bar fpr?

nope.. you can run the 4 bar with the normal tune..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_Why run a T3 hot side at all? A T4 .58 a/r hot side produces boost at 2300 rpm with a P trim wheel. It also makes 15psi by 3600 rpm. Way too fast for a VR, unless you like replacing your gears every 1500 miles. If you want responding turbine a .68 or .69 a/r t4 turbine is the way to fly.

15psi by 3600 is like saying a 650hp turbo like GT35R is to small for a 1.8T








Its awful lagg to have [email protected]
And its the UBER internet myth that larger turbo or exhaust housing will give you better traction.
It will give you worse traction and driveability due to the car going from zero to warp speed i 300rpm instead of having control over the boost.
And BTW the request shall be ctrl by by boost controller so that you can set exactly what you need


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

LOL, 15psi by 3600rpm is laggy? Go back to driving stock 1.8t's then. Id rather have laggy and make a better power band on the top end then have massive torque down low and drop like a brick after 4000rpm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutobahnTuningSolutions* »_LOL, 15psi by 3600rpm is laggy? Go back to driving stock 1.8t's then. Id rather have laggy and make a better power band on the top end then have massive torque down low and drop like a brick after 4000rpm.

My GT3076 T25 make 15psi at 3000 and pull to 8000rpm with 600Hp.
So when 135mph traps aint enought ill get a larger turbo








So its all about tuning and what setup you use.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My GT3076 T25 make 15psi at 3000 and pull to 8000rpm with 600Hp.
So when 135mph traps aint enought ill get a larger turbo








So its all about tuning and what setup you use.

at what RPM does your car hit full boost? I assume you're not making 600hp at 15psi


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
at what RPM does your car hit full boost? I assume you're not making 600hp at 15psi









with full respons it will hit 35psi ~4500rpm


----------

